# Paradiso



## CIRCE74 (5 Giugno 2022)

Avete un posto del cuore? Un luogo dove correte a rifugiarvi per stare meglio? Io sì.... è il luogo di villeggiatura dove sono cresciuta e dove, da quando ho le bimbe, passo ogni fine settimana da maggio a settembre e il mese di agosto.
Stasera sono tornata per la prima volta di questa stagione, avevamo fatto una toccata e fuga qualche settimana fa con mio marito per sistemare...e già sto meglio...domani finalmente mare, amici di sempre, relax sotto l'ombrellone con un buon libro...per me il riassunto di felicità.


----------



## Koala (5 Giugno 2022)

È casa di mia zia che mi ha cresciuta, è CASA per me… lei non ha figli, sono io la sua bimba… quando sono lì sono la regina di casa, mi coccolano ancora come quando ero piccola… un loro abbraccio mi porta via ogni pensiero


----------



## Foglia (5 Giugno 2022)

No, più che un posto è un tempo 
Che sia passato a guardare il mare (qualunque sia), o che sia altrove nel momento in cui mi posso permettere di dedicarmi a una delle mie riflessioni in solitaria, senza rotture di marones  Meglio se da leggermente/mediamente fisicamente stanca


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2022)

Sì. La Sardegna. 
Il profumo già appena sbarcata mi esalta, poi il vento, il mare, nuotare con gli occhi aperti nell’azzurro.


----------



## Andromeda4 (5 Giugno 2022)

Il mare. In estate se posso tutti i giorni, nelle altre stagioni quando vado a camminare, quando voglio uscire senza un perché. Solo lui riesce a capirmi e mi rigenera.
E poi l'università. È il posto dove sono stata me stessa, dove ho cominciato a crescere, che ho potuto chiamare casa.


----------



## Foglia (5 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. La Sardegna.
> Il profumo già appena sbarcata mi esalta, poi il vento, il mare, nuotare con gli occhi aperti nell’azzurro.


In diverse occasioni mi sono sentita legata alla Sardegna: è buffo  , perché ci sono stata in un paio di occasioni, ma non è un posto in cui ho particolari legami  Chi lo sa 
La sensazione che dici tu me la ha data, in più di una occasione, la terra d'Africa


----------



## Etta (5 Giugno 2022)

Il mio già lo sapete.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (5 Giugno 2022)

Il mio luogo del cuore è dove vive mio figlio… che è un po’ un nomade digitale, perciò cambia ogni tot mesi.


----------



## Koala (5 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Il mio già lo sapete.


Come fai ad essere legata ad un posto dove c’è un uomo “passeggero”? Non hai chissà che ricordi se non qualche scopata qua e la… quando ti dicono che pecchi di leggerezza è proprio per questo…


----------



## Etta (5 Giugno 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Come fai ad essere legata ad un posto dove c’è un uomo “passeggero”? *Non hai chissà che ricordi se non qualche scopata qua e la… *quando ti dicono che pecchi di leggerezza è proprio per questo…


Ma tu cosa ne sai? Sei qua per dirlo?


----------



## Koala (5 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma tu cosa ne sai? Sei qua per dirlo?


Nono, per l’amore del cielo, stai calmina… già fa caldo…


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2022)

Un paesino in montagna. Ho passato li tutte le mie vacanze Gino alla maggiore età . Ho portato lo i miei figli piccoli per tanti estate. Era il posto preferito di mio papà. Ora che non c’è più è il luogo in cui mi sento più vicina a lui. Ci torno ogni anno


----------



## Andromeda4 (5 Giugno 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Come fai ad essere legata ad un posto dove c’è un uomo “passeggero”? Non hai chissà che ricordi se non qualche scopata qua e la… quando ti dicono che pecchi di leggerezza è proprio per questo…


Stavo per dirlo io.


----------



## Andromeda4 (5 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma tu cosa ne sai? Sei qua per dirlo?


Si parlava di luoghi "nostri". Luoghi del cuore, dell'anima, in cui si sta bene a prescindere da un sentimento per una persona o un'attrazione fisica, anzi che possono essere funzionali a ritrovare sé stessi proprio per staccare, da certe situazioni.
Ma che vuoi capire tu.


----------



## Etta (5 Giugno 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Nono, per l’amore del cielo, stai calmina… già fa caldo…


Eh non so lo sai meglio tu di me. 



Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Stavo per dirlo io.


Vi sbagliate in due. Pazienza.



Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Si parlava di luoghi "nostri". Luoghi del cuore, dell'anima, in cui si sta bene a prescindere da un sentimento per una persona o un'attrazione fisica, anzi che possono essere funzionali a ritrovare sé stessi proprio per staccare, da certe situazioni.
> Ma che vuoi capire tu.


E quindi? Non può essere comunque lo stesso luogo dove ho anche l’amante?


----------



## Andromeda4 (5 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E quindi? Non può essere comunque lo stesso luogo dove ho anche l’amante?


Oggi è quello, domani sarà un altro. Di solito invece sono luoghi che nel tempo non cambiano.


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Un paesino in montagna. Ho passato li tutte le mie vacanze Gino alla maggiore età . Ho portato lo i miei figli piccoli per tanti estate. Era il posto preferito di mio papà. Ora che non c’è più è il luogo in cui mi sento più vicina a lui. Ci torno ogni anno


È pari pari quello che mi lega a questo posto...ci ho passato tutta la mia adolescenza, qui ho tutti i ricordi degli amori estivi, delle litigate con mia mamma e mio babbo perché tutti i giorni ne combinavo una, tantissime risate con i miei amici , scorrazzate sui motorini portati da casa la sera passando al buio dalla pineta perché la strada era più corta, e una volta da adulta le prime ferie da mamma, i miei genitori che viziavano di brutto le mie figlie comprando di tutto...l'immagine più bella mio babbo carico di gonfiabili per i nipoti che arrivava in spiaggia con un sorriso disarmante...ovunque guardo ci sono ricordi che mi abbracciano.


----------



## Etta (5 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Oggi è quello, domani sarà un altro. Di solito invece sono luoghi che nel tempo non cambiano.


Non ne ho altri.


----------



## Koala (5 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Oggi è quello, domani sarà un altro. Di solito invece sono luoghi che nel tempo non cambiano.


Vabbè se lo dice lei che ha altri ricordi sarà così, cosa ne vogliamo sapere noi… magari ce li racconta come abbiamo fatto tutti noi e capiamo senza giudicare… facciamola ricordare prima


----------



## Andromeda4 (5 Giugno 2022)

C


Koala ha detto:


> Vabbè se lo dice lei che ha altri ricordi sarà così, cosa ne vogliamo sapere noi… magari ce li racconta come abbiamo fatto tutti noi e capiamo senza giudicare… facciamola ricordare prima


Certo, certo...


----------



## Etta (5 Giugno 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Vabbè se lo dice lei che ha altri ricordi sarà così, cosa ne vogliamo sapere noi… magari ce li racconta come abbiamo fatto tutti noi e capiamo senza giudicare… facciamola ricordare prima


Più che altro che tutti partono in quarta pensando solo a quello. Non è che io ho iniziato a vivere da quando ho conosciuto il g. Ho un vissuto anche da prima dell’estate 2021.


----------



## Venice30 (5 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Il mio già lo sapete.


E qui si capisce tutto.


----------



## Etta (5 Giugno 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> E qui si capisce tutto.


Ancora? Siete limitati solo a quello.


----------



## Koala (5 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ancora? Siete limitati solo a quello.


Ero solo io e ok, poi 2 ora 3 quindi il problema non siamo noi… spiega che ti tiene legata a quel posto… rispondi a tutto tranne a questa domanda… se tu mi scrivi “tutti sapete il mio” con tanto di faccina divertita mica siamo noi i rincoglioniti


----------



## Etta (5 Giugno 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Ero solo io e ok, poi 2 ora 3 quindi il problema non siamo noi… spiega che ti tiene legata a quel posto… rispondi a tutto tranne a questa domanda… se tu mi scrivi “tutti sapete il mio” con tanto di faccina divertita mica siamo noi i rincoglioniti


Ovvio che c’entra anche lui. Però non potete partire in quarta pensando di sapere tutto a prescindere. Ad ogni modo è un luogo che mi trasmette pace e tranquillità.


----------



## Koala (5 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ovvio che c’entra anche lui. Però non potete partire in quarta pensando di sapere tutto a prescindere. Ad ogni modo è un luogo che mi trasmette pace e tranquillità.


Eh mica hai iniziato a vivere da quando c’è il g… assolutamente no… vediamo se lasci il g se ci torni più in versilia… farai i capricci e i tuoi prenderanno casa ovunque tu voi… ah beata gioventù (ah no)


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ovvio che c’entra anche lui. Però non potete partire in quarta pensando di sapere tutto a prescindere. Ad ogni modo è un luogo che mi trasmette *pace e tranquillità* .


La Versilia?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2022)

In effetti io apprezzo l’aria salubre di Milano.


----------



## Etta (5 Giugno 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Eh mica hai iniziato a vivere da quando c’è il g… assolutamente no… vediamo se lasci il g se ci torni più in versilia… farai i capricci e i tuoi prenderanno casa ovunque tu voi… ah beata gioventù (ah no)


Ma i miei la casa dovevano prenderla già da prima che io conoscessi il g. È stata una coincidenza.


----------



## Etta (5 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La Versilia?


Perché no?


----------



## perplesso (5 Giugno 2022)




----------



## ologramma (5 Giugno 2022)

Io ora sto al mare e ce ne avrò per un mesetto,fatto il primo bagnetto in un mare turchese e limpidissimo.
Posti belli ragazzuoli ne ho vissuti molti qui di ricordi ne ho vissuti molti ,ricordo solo a tratti la mia prima villeggiatura in una capanna di un noto pescatore  della zona che frequentava mio nonno ,sono passati 70 anni quindi i protagonisti escluso io ormai sono passati ha miglior vita.
Dai la smetto se no qui ci vuole moltissimo tempo a scrivere


----------



## Etta (5 Giugno 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Io ora sto al mare e ce ne avrò per un mesetto,fatto il primo bagnetto in un mare turchese e limpidissimo.
> Posti belli ragazzuoli ne ho vissuti molti qui di ricordi ne ho vissuti molti ,ricordo solo a tratti la mia prima villeggiatura in una capanna di un noto pescatore  della zona che frequentava mio nonno ,sono passati 70 anni quindi i protagonisti escluso io ormai sono passati ha miglior vita.
> Dai la smetto se no qui ci vuole moltissimo tempo a scrivere


Io pure ho già fatto il primo bagno. Il 2 Giugno.


----------



## omicron (5 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io pure ho già fatto il primo bagno. Il 2 Giugno.


Anche mia figlia ha fatto il bagno 
Con la bandiera rossa


----------



## Etta (5 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Anche mia figlia ha fatto il bagno
> Con la bandiera rossa


No da me si stava da Dio. Solo oggi c’era bandiera rossa.


----------



## ologramma (5 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io pure ho già fatto il primo bagno. Il 2 Giugno.


Intendo mare perché di bagni ne faccio moltissimi ma in piscina


----------



## Etta (5 Giugno 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Intendo mare perché di bagni ne faccio moltissimi ma in piscina


Io ne faccio pochi a regola.


----------



## ologramma (5 Giugno 2022)

Che vuol dire


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Avete un posto del cuore? Un luogo dove correte a rifugiarvi per stare meglio? Io sì.... è il luogo di villeggiatura dove sono cresciuta e dove, da quando ho le bimbe, passo ogni fine settimana da maggio a settembre e il mese di agosto.
> Stasera sono tornata per la prima volta di questa stagione, avevamo fatto una toccata e fuga qualche settimana fa con mio marito per sistemare...e già sto meglio...domani finalmente mare, amici di sempre, relax sotto l'ombrellone con un buon libro...per me il riassunto di felicità.


Il mio posto del cuore è dove c’è la mia famiglia. Ovunque si sia. In mezzo alle urla, ai compiti non fatti, alla lavatrice che perde, alla pasta scotta ed ai massaggi ai piedi. Un po banale come risposta, ma per me un luogo vale l’altro se non c’è amore.


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ovvio che c’entra anche lui. Però non potete partire in quarta pensando di sapere tutto a prescindere. Ad ogni modo è un luogo che mi trasmette pace e tranquillità.


Ma quale posto? Io mica ho capito.


----------



## perplesso (5 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma quale posto? Io mica ho capito.


dove c'è il gestore


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> dove c'è il gestore


Ma la casetta dove trombano di nascosto con la figlia in cucina o proprio tutto il bagno?


----------



## perplesso (5 Giugno 2022)

tutto


----------



## Vera (5 Giugno 2022)

Anche per me è la casa al mare. Ogni volta che entro è come se sentissi ancora gli stessi profumi, la stessa musica, le stesse risate. Apro la finestra della mia stanza e guardo giù. Quando ero piccola sgaiattolavo via, attaccandomi alla pianta rampicante. Quella pianta continua a fregarsene dell'assenza e cresce, sempre più rigogliosa. Evidentemente nessuno se n'è mai andato davvero.


----------



## Koala (5 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il mio posto del cuore è dove c’è la mia famiglia. Ovunque si sia. In mezzo alle urla, ai compiti non fatti, alla lavatrice che perde, alla pasta scotta ed ai massaggi ai piedi. Un po banale come risposta, ma per me un luogo vale l’altro se non c’è amore.


invece è una risposta che ha un bel significato... un posto è anche fatto di persone e per te sono la tua famiglia.


----------



## Etta (6 Giugno 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Che vuol dire


Di bagni intendo.


----------



## Etta (6 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma quale posto? Io mica ho capito.


Canicattì.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il mio posto del cuore è dove c’è la mia famiglia. Ovunque si sia. In mezzo alle urla, ai compiti non fatti, alla lavatrice che perde, alla pasta scotta ed ai massaggi ai piedi. Un po banale come risposta, ma per me un luogo vale l’altro se non c’è amore.


Infatti avrei giurato tu mi avessi risposto in giro con il camper con la mia famiglia.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Infatti avrei giurato tu mi avessi risposto in giro con il camper con la mia famiglia.


Il camper è solo un pezzo di ferro e plastica, nemmeno lo considero, come non considero case e luoghi.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il camper è solo un pezzo di ferro e plastica, nemmeno lo considero, come non considero case e luoghi.


leggi bene....come luogo ho messo in giro con il camper...proprio perché con quello ogni luogo può diventare il tuo angolo di paradiso avendo con te la tua famiglia.


----------



## patroclo (6 Giugno 2022)

Non ce l'ho, oppure ne ho tanti, ogni luogo che mi scalda a cui ho pensato è legato a momenti particolari, diciamo più singoli che continuativi.
Quando ho provato a ritornarci sono rimasto puntualmente deluso, errore mio e delle mie aspettative.
Me li conservo tutti con me fossilizzati nel momento catartico...sono lì, e se ci ritorno è per viverli e non riviverli


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2022)

Sto prenotando 4 gg nel mio paradiso 
L’emozione all’idea di tornarci è fortissima 
Non vedo l’ora di passeggiare tra quei boschi e godermi la vista del torrente


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sto prenotando 4 gg nel mio paradiso
> L’emozione all’idea di tornarci è fortissima
> Non vedo l’ora di passeggiare tra quei boschi e godermi la vista del torrente


Contenta per te


----------

